# SE Exam - Masonry Study Guide



## David Connor SE (Dec 14, 2018)

Lots of questions about study guides, figured I would repost this one since it may have gotten lost in the mix.  

For masonry, I think this is the only book you will need for both vertical and lateral. 

2015 Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures by Concrete Masonry Association of California and Nevada. Less than $30 shipped. I'm surprised the book isn't priced closer to $100 based on the amount of information it has. Tons of examples, details, tables, etc. Almost 400 pages. And it only deals with applying the structural masonry code.  No wasted pages on the "history of masonry", etc. like you get in traditional textbooks. 

Even if you aren't taking the exam, it's still worth it. 

http://www.cmacn.org/bookstore-CMACN.htm#CMA020-15


----------



## deviationz (Dec 14, 2018)

I second that. It was a good reference. I had the Amrhein book as well but for the price, this book is hard to beat.


----------



## wyoungPE (Dec 14, 2018)

I have that reference and "Masonry Structural Design" by Tanner &amp; Klingner. I used the Tanner and Klingner for the gravity exam but used the CMA one for the lateral exam. You can't beat that price though.


----------



## wannabeSE (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks for this information. Just bough it. First time shipping is more expensive than the book itself. How long will shipping take?


----------



## Titleistguy (Jul 27, 2019)

I have the MDG, reinf masonry handbook by ICC, and the CMA one ...

Hands down CMA is the best one and the only one I'm gonna take with me.  There are some decent design aids in the ICC one but those are usually easy to find as PDFs online.


----------

